# New Zealand Armed Forces



## canadianblue (29 Apr 2005)

I've recently been looking into the different armed forces for commonwealth countries, and might consider a move after I finish my college here in Canada, as well as do my reserve training and service. I'm just wondering what you all think of the armies in New Zealand and Australia. I was on New Zealand's Army website and was really interested in their armed forces.

Thanks for the info


----------



## 1feral1 (29 Apr 2005)

Try www.defencejobs.gov.au

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## wack-in-iraq (30 Apr 2005)

ive gone down the same path, i tried to join about 5 different armies before i ended up in iraq. NZ and Aus have some pretty good armies, the kiwis dont get a whole lotta cash, but with a limited amount of regular infantry there are plenty of deployments if that is what you are after. 
  the only problem is that these nations require you to be a permanant resident, which can take quite some time, and is often very difficult, that is what turned me away. if you can do it, go for it, i have been fortunate enough to go to the south pacific and ill say this, if you go you wont wanna come back, so if you are into the army and want to live there i say go for it man, best of luck !


----------



## canadianblue (30 Apr 2005)

For the army in New Zealand won't they allow Canadian, American, Australian, and British citizen's apply who aren't even permanent residents as long as they lived in those countries for at least 10 years.


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (30 Apr 2005)

Well, it can be done.

My brother recently "transferred" to the Australian Army after 15 years in the Canadian Army (he was/is a senior officer).  It took him about nine months all up and he's currently awaiting his Aussie passport.  He'd never been to Australia before his posting came through.

Note, though, that this was for someone with substantial military experience and that Australia has a special program to recruit officers from other countries.  As for civvies right off the street, I'm not sure.

Cheers,

TR


----------



## paracowboy (30 Apr 2005)

Teddy Ruxpin said:
			
		

> Well, it can be done.
> 
> My brother recently "transferred" to the Australian Army after 15 years in the Canadian Army (he was/is a senior officer).   It took him about nine months all up and he's currently awaiting his Aussie passport.   He'd never been to Australia before his posting came through.
> 
> ...


couple years ago, a young officer transferred to the RAR. Took him about a year. Their gain, our loss. The Aussies had a serious recruiting drive going on amongst our forces around '98 - '01. They'd take you straight across, and pick up your pension. But, it's a lot harder for civvies.
As for their professionalism and effectiveness, they're top-notch, in my book. They and the kiwis, both. If you're serious about it, I say go for it.


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (30 Apr 2005)

That's pretty much what happened to my bro'.  They paid his move down and welcomed him with open arms.

There are exciting things happening in the Australian Army.  They are heavily deployed and are engaged in a massive transformation effort akin to what's being planned for the CF, although (IMHO) their force development concept makes more sense than ours...

The Kiwis don't have a foreign recruiting program like Australia (as far as I know).  Having said that, I know of two Canadian officers currently serving in NZ - one EME and one helicopter pilot.  The grass isn't always greener, though.  The NZ Army puts up with as much political BS as ours does...

TR


----------



## enfield (30 Apr 2005)

Teddy Ruxpin said:
			
		

> They are heavily deployed



Less deployed than the Canadian Army - probably because they save their troops for wars, whereas we want to play saviour to everyone. Certainly not an attack on the excellent Australian Army, and they plainly have kit and capabilities Canada can only dream of now, plus the benefits of Aussie pay, climate, and women, but this is one area where Canada has an edge. Canadians go overseas more often, in larger numbers, and arguably to a wider variety of places.


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (30 Apr 2005)

Wait for it...  My understanding is that a battle group will (within a few months) be off to Iraq.  They're also (albeit in small numbers) in a lot of places we're not - Solomon Islands, East Timor, Vanuatu, etc..  I wasn't trying to compare the Aussies to our deployment schedule.

Cheers,

TR


----------



## 1feral1 (30 Apr 2005)

Teddy Ruxpin said:
			
		

> Wait for it...   My understanding is that a battle group will (within a few months) be off to Iraq.   They're also (albeit in small numbers) in a lot of places we're not - Solomon Islands, East Timor, Vanuatu, etc..   I wasn't trying to compare the Aussies to our deployment schedule.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> TR



All of this is public knowledge, so there is no OPSEC.

Its the largest Australian Battle Group deployed since World War Two, and the advance party has been there for a while and M1 should be there shortly if not already. 450 personnel were deployed on this mission.

Hey TR, Is your brother posted to Enoggera (Brisbane)? I am sure no matter if its Townsville, Darwin, Sydney, Melbourne, or Canberra, he will be enjoying it all beyond comprehension. Its been over 10 yrs for me, and I absolutly love it here.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## 1feral1 (30 Apr 2005)

Enfield said:
			
		

> plus the benefits of Aussie pay, climate, and women,



I beleive the CF pays better than us  :-\ SGT P/L 4 is about 57k/annum, our dollar is about 76c US, but I do relate to the climate (here on Bribie Island www.bribie.com.au  its mid autumn and it will be sunny 28C today with a low of 17C at night. My pool is unheated and is still 25C), and the women  ;D, well need I say more. I've been attached to not only a stunner, but a rebel as well. It could not be better.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (30 Apr 2005)

Wesley H. Allen said:
			
		

> Hey TR, Is your brother posted to Enoggera (Brisbane)? I am sure no matter if its townsville or Darwin, he will be enjoying it all beyond comprehension. Its been over 10 yrs for me, and I absolutly love it here.



No, unfortunately (for him) he's in Pucka right now - part of his initiation year.   He was just told he's posted in Jan 06, but doesn't know where yet.   The guess is 2 Cav Regt in Darwin, but he wants Brisbane (3 Cav?) for obvious reasons...!   I'm planning a trip down at Xmas, but with the posting everything is up in the air...

TR


----------



## meni0n (30 Apr 2005)

if you take a look at http://www.army.mil.nz it states that you can apply if you have a canadian citizenship and lived in canada for 10 years or more. Just check out the overseas applicants section for more detail.


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (30 Apr 2005)

Looks like it works the same as Australia, then...


----------



## meni0n (30 Apr 2005)

Teddy, you sure? Last time i browsed their web site they only wanted people who were minimum rank of Sgt.


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (30 Apr 2005)

Ahhh, seen.  You could well be correct.  I haven't snooped into the transfer business in a long time...(and, to be honest, only really paid attention to the officer stuff).  My brother went as a Major.

Cheers,

TR


----------



## 1feral1 (30 Apr 2005)

Teddy Ruxpin said:
			
		

> No, unfortunately (for him) he's in Pucka right now - part of his initiation year.   He was just told he's posted in Jan 06, but doesn't know where yet.   The guess is 2 Cav Regt in Darwin, but he wants Brisbane (3 Cav?) for obvious reasons...!   I'm planning a trip down at Xmas, but with the posting everything is up in the air...
> 
> TR



Bloody Puckapunyal! Crickey I have been there in both winter and summer, so he will be wishing he kept some cold kit, as our stuff is simply CRAP!

I have seen it down below freezing (and its a bone chilling cold), and there is scads of roos and emus everywhere, even after a 45,000 cull of eastern greys. Its a big trg area.

The School of Armour has an excellent museum there, and an armoured collection which is world class. The last time I was there was in Apr 03, as I used to posted to Artillery and was there at the School, and on exercise too. 

I am posted out of Brisbane at Enoggera, and I can think of the 2/14th Light Horse for starters. Plenty of units there, all Corps. Brisbane is a great city, kinda reminds me of a Calgary, and Queensland is truly Australia's 'Alberta', as the attitude of its residents reminds me so much of home in many ways.

Should you get up this way come Crissy PM me/email me, and I'll lay on a barbie here for ya's. We are less than an hour out of the Brisbane CBD.


Cold beers,

Wes


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (1 May 2005)

LOL...  He seems to like it there, but is always complaining about the s**t on his lawn from the roos.  He hasn't had a winter there yet, so we'll see.  My guess is that he sold off most of his (civvy) winter kit before leaving Canada - silly boy.  He has a rather dull staff job at the Land Warfare Development Centre at the moment, so is chomping at the bit to get moving!

Wilco on the visit - it would be fun.  Much is up in the air right now - I take it the Army has to decide what to do with him!  My guess is, with posting dates, a "real" Xmas visit isn't going to be do-able - perhaps something a bit later (but still in the summertime  8) ).

Thanks for the invite!!  I'll PM if things firm up...

Cheers,

TR


----------



## 1feral1 (1 May 2005)

Excellent.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## kiwi (5 May 2005)

Hey there mate, I though I'd just drop you a line. I'm a New Zealander trying to get into the canadian army.

 It's not all sun and surf down there. I come from the same town as the major army base, I hope you like rain.  I have a couple of mates in the army and they really like it, but the pay sucks badly. If I was you I'd stay here the girls are so much hotter.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (5 May 2005)

Are you kidding.  Isn't Lucy Lawless from your parts.  I thought the women down there were awesome. I just love the accents.


----------



## Kat Stevens (6 May 2005)

Catherine Bell and Portia DeRossi are antipoedian hotties, too.....

Kat


----------



## Infanteer (6 May 2005)

The grass is always greener on the other side of the fence....


----------



## kiwi (6 May 2005)

Yeah, I think it's the accent that puts me off my own kind. Your women have more style, plus with my accent I do a lot better here


----------



## Joe Blow (11 May 2005)

> He seems to like it there, but is always complaining about the s**t on his lawn from the roos.



I know this is neither here nor there and that it's really not a constructive addition to the discussion but I have to say that I'd be thrilled if a kangaroo #$%ed on my lawn.

Hope to make it down your way one day.  Hopefully on an exchange.

Cheers!


----------

